# Port trotz aktiver Firewall nutzen !



## rapthor (7. Jul 2004)

Wie kann man sein JAVA-Client/Server-Programm dazu bringen, sich einen Port zu suchen, der erstens frei ist und zweitens gleich so genutzt wird, dass die Firewall nicht rummeckert?

Ich meine bei diesem Internet-Telefonie-Programm "SKYPE" haben es die Entwickler ja auch geschafft, etwas herzustellen, dass sich jedes Mal genau einen Port aussucht, über den es frei senden und empfangen kann, ohne dass einem die eigene Firewall das verbietet...


----------



## Dante (7. Jul 2004)

Um was für eine Firewall geht es denn?

- richtige Firewall?
- NAT-Geschichten in nem Router?
- Pseudo-Personal-Firewall?


----------



## rapthor (7. Jul 2004)

Es geht um ne Hardware-Firewall in meinem Vigor 2300 Router. Ich will nicht extra etwas im Setup des Routers ändern (IP Forwarding etc) sondern universell einsetzbar programmieren.


----------



## Dante (7. Jul 2004)

Sollte ohne Probleme gehen, wenn du eine Verbindung öffnest leitet der Router die über einen anderen ausgehenden Port und kann so die Antwort wiedererkennen und sie dem richtigen Rechner zustellen.

IP-Forwarding brauchst du nur wenn du einen Server anbieten willst, es wird dann alle eingehende Kommunikation an einen Port an einen bestimmten Recher+Port weitergeleitet.

Hat dein Router vielleicht weitergehende Software? Habe ich bei den Kisten zwar noch nie gehört, könnte aber sein...


----------



## rapthor (8. Jul 2004)

Weitergehende Software .... ? Ich weiß nur dass Vigor nen Haufen Einstellungen ermöglicht. Ist nen richtig professionelles Teil, der Router. Aber was ich meine, ist, dass wenn ich bei mir den Server mache, und jemand versucht eine Verbindung mit dem von mir bereitgestellten Client-Programm von außen herzustellen, dieses strikt nicht funktioniert. Die Router vor dem Client-Rechner erkennen da anscheinend, dass ein unbefugtes Programm versucht Port xy zu benutzen .... egal welchen Port ich da jetzt getestet habe ... ob 2000 oder 21 oder 80 oder 43023. Beim Verbinden des Sockets schmeißt der Client ne SocketException raus.
Und mein Server wartet und wartet und wartet sich zu Tode ... weil er kein Signal bekommt.
Jetzt frag ich mich außerdem ob es reicht den Router des Clienten anzupassen oder ob auch ich als Server Anpassungen vornehmen müsste ....


----------



## Dante (8. Jul 2004)

hmpf, also nen professioneller Router kostet wohl mindestens ne fünfstellige Summe 

Du solltest dich, wenn du mit Netzwerkgeschichten noch etwas mehr vor hast doch etwas mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen.

Dein Router verwendet eine Technik namens 'Network Adress Translation' (NAT) damit ist er in der Lage mehrere Rechner ans Internet (bzw. jedes andere Netz auf der 'anderen Seite') zu lassen. Diese Technik beinhaltet aber auch automatisch, das er jegliche eingehende Verbindung, die er nicht zuordnen kann blockt.

Mal eine Frage, woher soll denn der Router wissen, das eine eingehende Verbindung auf Port x (80, 21 oder sonsteiner) an deinen Rechner weitergeleitet werden soll? Bzw. überhaupt an einen Rechner weitergeleitet werden soll?


----------



## Grizzly (8. Jul 2004)

Am Server sollten keine Änderungen notwendig sein. Läuft auf dem Router jedoch eine Firewall, musst Du auf dieser ein Port-Forwarding auf den Server einrichten.


----------



## rapthor (9. Jul 2004)

Also muss ich doch IP Forwarding einsetzen .... ist aber auch echt schade.
Und Client-seitig müssen keine Änderungen vorgenommen werden? Der Router beim Clienten hat damit nicht's zu tun?


----------



## Dante (9. Jul 2004)

ja


----------



## Grizzly (9. Jul 2004)

rapthor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also muss ich doch IP Forwarding einsetzen ....


IP Forwarding? ???:L Das ist aber etwas anderes als ein Port-Forwarding.

Beim IP Forwarding ermöglichst Du einen Zugriff auf den Server über alle Ports, was ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt :bloed: . Außerdem müsste dann Dein Server eine im Internet gültige IP besitzen. Ich habe bisher auch IP Forwarding nur in die andere Richtung gesehen: Vom privaten Netz in das Internet.

Beim Port-Forwarding wird nur Pakete, die an einen bestimmten Port der Firewall geschickt werden, auf einen bestimmten Port des Servers weitergeleitet :toll: .


----------

